

Ask HN: Is Ruby on Rails or Node.js/MEAN STACK more in Demand? - gamechangr

I have some exposure to with Rails and some with Node.js and I would love outside feedback as to which would be more valuable or employable?<p>How should I invest my time?
======
DigitalSea
The RoR guys and girls will answer Ruby on Rails. The people working with all
or parts of the MEAN stack will tell you that Rails is outdated and MEAN is
the future. Honestly, as a front-end developer I would lean more towards MEAN
as a more valuable skill.

Don't get me wrong, Rails is far from dead, but Javascript is arguably a
hotter and more in demand language and has been for the last 5 years.

------
gamechangr
MEAN =Mongo, Ember, Angular, Node.js

------
gamechangr
Ruby on Rails

